# Aquarium plants turning black



## Robbos (Jan 2, 2022)

Can anyone advise what the problem is with my plants?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

What's your water parameter? Light, and way of adding nutrients?


----------



## Robbos (Jan 2, 2022)

I haven’t added nutrients I’m a total novice and trying to get the best environment. Obviously not doing too good other than the fish are still alive!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can trim off the black leaves. You can also buy a comprehensive fertilizer at the fish store to add to the tank. The other plants look good.


----------



## Robbos (Jan 2, 2022)

mistergreen said:


> You can trim off the black leaves. You can also buy a comprehensive fertilizer at the fish store to add to the tank. The other plants look good.


Thanks for The help, I’ve trimmed the plants and ordered the fertiliser


----------



## pokoen11 (Jan 6, 2022)

Does anyone know, if you add plant-eating fish like gourami will they trim black leaves themselves?


----------

